# A Super Superman on HD DVD



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I have owned so many copies of this movie it makes my head spin. I had a special edition widescreen VHS copy, a laserdisc copy, a DVD copy, and now a HD DVD copy to add to the mix. Out of all of these, none has come close to the quality we see on this HD DVD disc. All of my previous copies were washed out, full of dirt and grime, cropped, and full of grain and artifacts. 

I am not going to bother going into the story line of Superman. Everyone has probably seen this movie in one way or another. I will say that out of all the Superman movies (including the new one) this movies characters fit together so well in a story that is well told. Everything from the playful, witty banter of Lois and Superman, to the **** right evilness and cunning of Lex is so well woven to create this very smooth and easy to understand movie. 

This movie was originally to be re-released in 1999, so it went the a very extensive restoration which included adding eight minutes of the movie left on the editing suites floor. All of this was supervised by Richard Donner and technical supervisor Michael Thau. Most of the additional material is used to explain Superman home planet Krypton. 

*On the Screen *

Superman the movie photography is an excellent example of a comic book look for film. Colors are bold, bright, and cartoonish just like they should be. The expansive 2:40:1 frame looks exceptionally clean and clear, no blemishes, no halos, nothing but a beautiful picture to look at. All of the cutting edge visual effects of the time come across as clear as a bell. Black levels are stable and deep. Film grain is just enough to let you know you are seeing film, but not enough to be objectionable. Excellent work Warner!

* Through the Speakers *

Superman's soundtrack was also remixed and restored in 1999, and it sounds pretty **** good for a nearly 30 year old movie. Here it is presented in Dolby Digital plus at 640kbps data rate. Some effects and music have been added along with the restored eight minutes and it was sewn seamlessly into the existing music and effects. Originally mixed in Dolby format #42 with baby boom and split surrounds, the soundtrack overall is lively, but dynamically limited compared to today’s digital soundtracks. The great thing is gone is the harsh sibilant dialog. Gone is the screeching strings and biting brass. What is left is a nice sounding well integrated dialog and music tracks that are a joy to listen to. Since this movie was mixed with most of the bass in the baby boom channel, the LFE is filled with deep resonant room filling bass that will make your pant legs flap with the bass waves. Unlike most of today soundtracks, there isn't much deep bass in the main channels, and certainly not much under 50 Hz, so the screen and surround channels remain very clear and relaxed sounding. There is some great panning sequences to listen for, and one panning effect where there are voice being panned or placed in all of the main channels. With a good center channel you should hear center channel voices that seem almost behind the screen a few feet. Nice effect!

If you seen Superman the Movie before, see it again in HD. It’s like seeing an old friend with a new facelift (okay bad joke). It is beautiful, sounds great, and worth the buy. Totally recommended.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I love the part where he screams after seeing Lois Lane in the car. Man, Reeves totally enthralls the audiences emotions, as he sets her down so gentle and fragile.. Man this part gives me the chills I can't wait for the HD-DVD version the SD-DVD is awesome but this will be great.

~Bobby


----------

